# Corn & catfish casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sliced toasted fench bread
3 lbs catfish filets
2 16 oz cans whole kernel corn, drained
3 cups of kilm
6 eggs
1 stp white pepper
1 cup minced onion
1 cup minced bell pepper(yellow,orange,red,green)
1 cup red bell pepper minced
1 tsp salt
2 tblsp worcestershire sauce
4 tsp mustard

Preheat ocen to 325 degs. Toast enough slices of french bread to cover the bottom of 2 buttered, 2 qt casserole dishes. Line the casserole dishes with the toasted bread. Wash the catfish filets and cut into 1 inch chunks. Place the catfish chunks over the bread in one layer. Set aside. Combine corn and remaining ingredients and mix well. Pour the corn mixture over the fish. Cover the casserole dishes loosely with foil and bake for 1 hr until set.


----------

